
How I made $10K in bug bounties from GitHub secret leaks - symbolicretail
https://tillsongalloway.com/finding-sensitive-information-on-github/
======
symbolicretail
It looks like the JetBrains vim_settings.xml issue mentioned here now has a
CVE entry:
[https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-14957](https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-14957)

